# 2016 Outback 324Cg



## Graysx4 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hello Outbackers-
This will be our first Outback for our family and we are very excited! I think we have it nailed down to this specific model with the King size bed. I'm looking to see if anyone has any feedback to share? We are towing with Chevrolet 2500HD Diesel SB and are a tad apprehensive on the overhaul length too. From my understanding this model might of been made in 2015. Any comments, suggestions or feedback is greatly appreciated.

Thanks so much,

The Gray's


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

This unit resembles my rig, 8 years newer of course, but it still has a lot of similarities. I would love the king slide out by the way <- Just jealously speaking!

Your TV should pull it no problem. My new TV is a 2015 2500HD gas and it does great, so your D should do even better!


----------



## BradG47FL (Sep 29, 2015)

Graysx4 said:


> Hello Outbackers-
> This will be our first Outback for our family and we are very excited! I think we have it nailed down to this specific model with the King size bed. I'm looking to see if anyone has any feedback to share? We are towing with Chevrolet 2500HD Diesel SB and are a tad apprehensive on the overhaul length too. From my understanding this model might of been made in 2015. Any comments, suggestions or feedback is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks so much,
> ...


Hi Gray family!

I hope you are getting along good with your 324CG. We just bought one this week and have yet to actually use it overnight. We had a 39 ft 5er toy hauler which was just nothing but hassles to use due to its size so we downsized. One thing we know already is we gave up tons of storage. Let me know how your experience has been and let me know if you've run into any troubles we should be looking for. Thanks!


----------



## Cca410 (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm interested to know how your heat is working in the winter time. I have a 324 that's a lemon with a ton of things wrong and one of my huge problems is that the heating unit will not heat the unit. Any feedback?


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Our 280 is a couple ft shorter than yours and the heat also sucks. These are most definately not made for cool weather campimg. Lots of topics on here of the Arctic barrier. A absolute JOKE


----------



## Cca410 (Aug 1, 2013)

I agree, this is my 4th outback and the largest yet. I have to say this is the biggest pos I've ever owned.. It's been in the shop for 7 months out of the year I've owned it... My heating issue is so bad my family can't even use the unit during the winter.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

I feel your pain. Ours spent far to much time at the dealers also. All is good now except the heat is pathetic. I've been leaning towards 310 but the heat i assume will be worse yet as it is also longer than ours. We will never buy a brand new trailor again. To much BS for me. Hopefully you get your issues figured out. The word attorney will possibly change there tune. Keep a close eye on the ramp door opening also. Look for hairline cracks at the top 2 corners of the opening that may crack right through the filon. Good luck


----------



## sschwarzman (Feb 14, 2016)

I have the same issue with the heater sucking. Isn't it odd that Outback has a special sticker stating "All Season" heating package? The thing is Outback and the stealer ( I mean dealer) state that its the size of the trailer. Why do they advertise and lure you into buying something with misleading information plastered on their website and on the side of the TT? Other than the heating issue, which I can fix by using a space heater, the TT is great!!! :birgits_coffee:


----------

